# Tell ME Why!!!!!



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

why isn't James Posey in the starting lineup??? why is Rice still getting 36 mins a game??? WTF is going on??? they could have won their last two games with Posey in the lineup instead of Rice :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Maybe they don't think he knows the offensive and defensive rotations yet. And until they get more familar, they don't want ot risk him to injury.

-Petey


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Maybe they don't think he knows the offensive and defensive rotations yet. And until they get more familar, they don't want ot risk him to injury.


but Thomas is already averaging 22.5 mins in philly, and we are talking about basketball here, not trigonometry, it shouldn't take a guy that long to learn his drill..... i guess Rudy is the problem after all


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

nice to see 333 is in the christmas spirit.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> nice to see 333 is in the christmas spirit.


:angel: just really pissed me off seein' the Rockets lost a close one at home yesterday and Posey only played 9 mins but got 6 points 3 rbs and a steal... good thing i'm over it now


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>333</b>!
> why isn't James Posey in the starting lineup??? why is Rice still getting 36 mins a game??? WTF is going on??? they could have won their last two games with Posey in the lineup instead of Rice :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


its going to take him a while to learn the Rockets system


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

It's gonna take time and remember both games were very close. You don't put your newly acquired player for more minutes in close games especially he's nothing but a good role player.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>333</b>!
> why isn't James Posey in the starting lineup??? why is Rice still getting 36 mins a game??? WTF is going on??? they could have won their last two games with Posey in the lineup instead of Rice :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


when was james posey any good?okay he's decent but lets not get carried away here.the problem is this is a team that was totally selfish and with the turn of the drum and a lucky ping pong ball they are expected to be the 86 celtics.i have said before, this year will be one big audition for a lot of guys.i think the only guys who are guaranteed they will be back is steve and yao.because of finances you just cant have a team of high paid guys.i think guys like mobley and griffin will be watched closely to see if they can fit in.griffin isnt quick enough to cover sf's and not strong enough or tough enough to cover pf's,in his favor he is young and is a good shot blocker.their forward rotation is going to have to be dealt with.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

posey = hard work ethic, best player denver had, 2nd leading scorer denver had


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>heatfan</b>!
> posey = hard work ethic, best player denver had, 2nd leading scorer denver had


Denver is a key word there, on the Rockets, he is the 4th or 5th at best.

-Petey


----------

